# Central Ontario Golden Retriever Rescue Charity BBQ



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd love to go but at that time I can't commit to anything - my daughter, Shannon, (NurseDouglas on GRF) & her husband, Adam are expecting their first child, a son, on September 10th & I will be heading to St. Thomas for 2 weeks to help her out. Babies come when they're good & ready so my schedule is in his hands!

(If Shannon is anything like me, she'll be late!!!!)

If we're heading through Oshawa on the 7th, we'll stop in!

I definitely will bring chaos to Shannon's home as I'll be taking Ollie & Nyg with me and it's "Play city" for them with Shannon's golden, Riley! The garden will never be the same again:doh::doh::doh: (Neither Nygel or Riley dig when they're on their own but put them together & they attempt to dig to China! That's TEAMWORK!!!!)


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

ooooooh that looks like fun!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That looks like a great time!! count me in!! And I know Jen and Coop live in Bowmanville so I'm sure she'd probably come (basically I'm making her go and speaking on her behalf until she reads this haha).

Would anyone going wanna meet up before hand and travel together?? I'm coming from Peterborough and dont know my way around very well haha.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> That looks like a great time!! count me in!! And I know Jen and Coop live in Bowmanville so I'm sure she'd probably come (basically I'm making her go and speaking on her behalf until she reads this haha).
> 
> Would anyone going wanna meet up before hand and travel together?? I'm coming from Peterborough and dont know my way around very well haha.


I'm in Oshawa otherwise I would pick you up. The place is really easy to find. If you are coming down the 115, you can go across Taunton Rd. and then when you hit Holt Rd. turn south. Superdogs is just north of HWY#2. Pippa goes to daycare there and I think Jen has taken Coop there for grooming. I thought it would be a good place to meet as we would be supporting the Golden Rescue while meeting up.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, I should be able to find it. I'll print out a map before hand and Tucker can read it off to me :

I just RSVP'd  I wonder what kind of dessert I should bring ? or how much?? haha


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Well, I should be able to find it. I'll print out a map before hand and Tucker can read it off to me :
> 
> I just RSVP'd  I wonder what kind of dessert I should bring ? or how much?? haha



Haha..is Tucker good with directions?

I'm glad you mentioned the dessert because I missed that when I read about this at 6:00 AM this morning! I will have to make something but I'm guessing it should probably be taken in a bowl/container I can just leave there. As far as quantity, I would just make a regular recipe or double it. I told my husband he has to go and it's a good thing because I can't see myself carrying a bowl of salad and trying to control Pippa when there's tonnes of dogs running around. We have signed up for the Radical Recall course at Superdogs beginning next week so hopefully she learns a lot.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> That looks like a great time!! count me in!! And I know Jen and Coop live in Bowmanville so I'm sure she'd probably come (basically I'm making her go and speaking on her behalf until she reads this haha).
> 
> Would anyone going wanna meet up before hand and travel together?? I'm coming from Peterborough and dont know my way around very well haha.


 Well, I guess that means I am going! 
Michelle, if you want to meet at my place and go from there, thats fine by me.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That sounds good to me, Jen  You'll have to message me some directions.

I think I'll just buy a big slab cake or something. I'm not very fond of baking at home since I have to do it at work 5 nights a week. :


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> That sounds good to me, Jen  You'll have to message me some directions.
> 
> I think I'll just buy a big slab cake or something. I'm not very fond of baking at home since I have to do it at work 5 nights a week. :


 No problem. Its really easy to get to my place and SuperDogs is only 5-10 min. drive from my place.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Alright  Is anyone gonna dress their dog up?! haha. 

I wonder what kind of games and prizes they have. Tucker's talents are making sure absolutely everyone pets him for at least 5 mins, he could win an eating contest, he's pretty good at keeping the fur on his tail nice and short.... :


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I probably won't be dressing Pippa up. Maybe just a bandana. My husband and I went to Woofstock one year and it was just pathetic what people did to their dogs as far as costumes and rolling them around in strollers, etc.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker doesn't like to wear things. Even when he gets groomed she puts a bandana on him and he somehow manages to chew it off himself... haha.

Dogs already have fur coats...what do they need clothes for? :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Do Canadians really know anything about BBQ???


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Of course we do!! LOL.

The question is.... do you...? :doh:


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Do Canadians really know anything about BBQ???


BBQ'ing in Canada is a very delicate science...one must be sure not to melt their igloo down while cooking dinner.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Do Canadians really know anything about BBQ???


Ohhh, thems fighting words!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Of course we do!! LOL.
> 
> The question is.... do you...? :doh:


See when you ask a question like that I worry about you. We invented BBQ


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ya..well... we invented basketball....and hockey?.... and the Blackberry... :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Are there any other Ontarians who are going to join us?


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Probably not. 
We have the wimpiest bunch of people around...
Oh well. We'll have fun!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

haha its so true isn't it?? Everytime something is planned no one ever wants to go... or they say they will but don't show up :

I still feel bad about not getting to see you last month.  The whole time I kept saying to Donna "I wonder where Jen is! Tuckie wants to see Coop!" 

I didn't even think to check my PMs. I got off work at 630am, made a post when I got home for everyone to meet at the park then I went straight to bed.

So hopefully this time around, everything will work out and I'll get to see you!!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Don't worry about it. I should have gotten in touch with you sooner.
This one is less than a month away...where does the time go?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I know, I booked the time off already to make sure I get it :

My birthday is in 11 days....  haha


----------



## origin8or (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, just saw this now. I will try and make it there. We took Butters to Super Dog Central for training when he was just under a year. Great group of people and amazing facilities. 

-Rob


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hope to see you there!! I hope others decide to join in too. Tucker likes to meet new friends!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So this event is next weekend. Do we know who's coming for sure? I know Jen and I will be there with the Tomiskaway Bros.  haha 

Anyone wanting to meet up there, what time and where??


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

We're still planning on attending.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Great! Where do you wanna meet up and what time?

I can't stay long because I have to drive back home and make sure I get my brother to work on time. He works at 3:30 so I need to be home by 3 so I guess I'll have to leave around 2.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I guess we will plan to be there around noon. I am sure my husband will want to bring his Whippet so we'll be the ones with the Golden and the Whippet. I hope Mr. Whippet stays home though because he's got "issues" most of the time out in public. (The Whippet, not my husband!!! LOL!)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL, alright. Well we'll look for the whippet unless you see us first.

You'll notice Tucker right away, overweight, molting, and lots of his tail fur is chewed off/missing   lol

I may or may not have Ozzie with me, if I do, look for a 2nd huge big fat Goldie :


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

See everyone tomorrow!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

See you tomorrow!


----------

